# E Collar Question



## Chay Bell (Feb 4, 2013)

What brands and models do you use and how do you like it?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Chay Bell said:


> What brands and models do you use and how do you like it?


What better than how does the dog like it - you are not on the receiving end, or?


----------



## Chay Bell (Feb 4, 2013)

Gillian Schuler said:


> What better than how does the dog like it - you are not on the receiving end, or?


I guess I meant to say how well does it work for your dog's temperament lol
I am in the market for one and its hard to find reviews from trainers and people who use them for anything other than hunting.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a cheap dogtra...a tritronics 500 (old), and an old innotek..

I use the dogtra...works great for my uses..


best thing is to look at features you want/need and pick out a collar.

Gillian?
what do mean which one the dog likes? just curious...


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

I have the Einstein 800 pro double box. I like it better than the Sportdog 1825 and the Dogtra 1700 I used to use.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a dogtra 280NCP double box, and a dogtra 1900NCP double box. Very happy with dogtra. That said, I'm interested in the einstein and probably will also buy an einstein double box down the road.

I really like the martin system with the finger kick also Bart Bellon's teeny tiny "chameleon" (also with finger kick) looks very interesting, but they are all out of my price range.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tri Tronics Pro 200 G3 3 dog model. Consistent and reliable.
The worse e-collar possible is one that works one time and doesn't work the next or one with inconsistent stimulation.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re : "I am in the market for one and its hard to find reviews from trainers and people who use them for anything other than hunting."

now that you have clarified your Q a very wee bit more ... i DON'T agree with that statement 
,,, as Joby often reminds people ...google is your friend

and i would suggest a wee bit more if you decide to stick around...
like what breed you have, what you are doing with it and what you want to do with your Ecollar once you decide someone else's best choice matches your rqmnts

i would also say that many dogs don't even need an Ecollar and the dogs who would do better with an Ecollar require a trainer with Ecollar experience. it's not exactly the kind of tool you can buy and start learning how to use it by putting it on a dog's neck.....and imo it also isn't the best tool to stop bad behaviors that you haven't been able to make a dent in using traditional methods and tools ](*,)

so, yes, what i am saying might have been a better Q is : "how are you using the Ecollars you have now and what kind of mistakes did you make in the beginning so i might avoid making the same ones when i get mine ?"....

so yes, i'm saying Ecollar use, for most people at most levels, is more user dependent than "Brand/model" dependent

sorry, i just happened to see a REEELY stooopid clip of a dog and cat on another thread and my hackles are still UP

almost forgot .... i use dogtra : an old one and the newer 280NCP, both single and double brick ... they work fine for me and the dogs i use them with.... i am still trying to get the Hawx spring collar to work consistently ... prob user error
- if i had a lot of money i'd get the Bellon micro collar with finger click option....btw, don't ask for a review on that one ... i did twice ... and got none


----------



## Chay Bell (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, I have 2 Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldogs, both training in PP. My female is out for a bit though as she is in whelp, due in 10 days.
But my trainer suggested I get an Ecollar for my male, he suggested Tritronics or Dogtra. He will be teaching me how to use it effectively. But I was looking at the Einsteins and even checking out the new Garmin, as my male is a non stop barker and they have one that doubles as a bark collar as well. I don't want to spend a lot of money so I was trying to find the best quality, effectiveness for stubborn dogs, and durability for the best price (who doesn't?).
It my male that can really use it, the female is great, I just need to fine tune her recall. He is way more hard headed than her


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, Chay, and welcome.



Please don't forget to post in intro/bio here:

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f20/



Thank you!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

maybe these are all stoopid questions but :

what models is your trainer currently using ? what models of each did he suggest to you ? why not follow what he is used to working with, since he will be the one using it while he teaches you how to use it, and he should already be comfortable with his Ecollar ? (don't fix what aint broken)

- no matter what looks "good" you can't have a preference until you have built up a learning curve ... kinda like cars
- so the solution seems simple to me ... use what he has and don't spend your money until you've built up some experience
- if he says the Ecollars he has aren't a good match for your dog, and you need to buy one ///// ask why 

otoh, if your trainer doesn't have an Ecollar or can't demonstrate how to use it on a dog, that would be two red flags for me


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

rick smith said:


> ...I would also say that many dogs don't even need an Ecollar and the dogs who would do better with an Ecollar...


This above is a perplexing statement to me. My hairs always go on end when I read stuff like this, as it kind of implies, in a way, that the Ecollar is a tool that is only used, or should only be used, "when it is needed". Like there is a negative vibe assiociated with ecollar usage. That also bugs me, when people (not you Rick) say that an Ecollar is not NEEDED, or make comments about trainers that NEED to use an Ecollar. In my mind people don't NEED to use an Ecollar, they prefer to use one, and they LIKE to use one. 

Likewise, there are not really dogs that NEED to have an Ecollar, if trained and handled well, although the benefits of leashless effectiveness at distance are pretty cut and dry.

I also I cannot think of any dogs that using an ecollar with would be a bad idea, or bad route to use for training and handling a dog with, if the person uses it correctly for that dog.

Rick, what did you mean by the above statement? What type of dogs would you say NEED an Ecollar? and what types of dogs would you say would do better with or without an Ecollar?

If I have to do a miter cut on a piece of trim for a project, I can use the chop saw with a finishing blade on it, or I can use a miter box with a handsaw....both/either will do exactly what I need them to do..or maybe that is too simple of an analogy?



rick smith said:


> why not follow what he is used to working with, since he will be the one using it while he teaches you how to use it, and he should already be comfortable with his Ecollar ? (don't fix what aint broken)


I dont think that the collars are all that much different, as with other tools, like chop saws, once you know how to use one, they are all pretty much real similar in theory, basically, until you get into the bells and whistles offered with different models, the basic uses and functions are the same.



rick smith said:


> ......so the solution seems simple to me ... use what he has and don't spend your money until you've built up some experience


Sounds like good advice....but, maybe it is not that simple, what if he wants to use the tool at home? what if his trainer wants him to get his own collar?


----------

